# Where to put Rams?



## EllieMay (Jan 2, 2012)

We've decided to buy a Ram for our 6 lambs in the Spring.

This means I would need a place for him when he's not breeding.
That's no problem since I have several fenced pasture areas.

My question is since I don't want him to be ALONE, should I also get one or two wethers?  What do y'all do??


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

You could get a wether for him, or you can get another ram.

We currently have two rams pastured together.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep! We thought about the wether idea, but didn't know if we should get one or more (and I did not want to get "more").  

Also, I wasn't sure if two rams would fight.

AND would it work to have a ram with a goat for company (barring the different mineral requirements)?


----------



## equinecpa (Jan 3, 2012)

My ram stays with my ewes.  He's young and well mannered and doesn't present a problem at all. I have painted desert sheep not sure if all rams can stay with the ewes all the time. Works well for me.


----------



## Southdown (Jan 27, 2012)

We keep our ram with a ewe that is not a purebred of our breeding stock and she is a much larger breed.  It works well so far because she is too big and mean to be with the main flock, but she is a perfect companion to the mean 'ol ram.  Those two can handle each other!  Of course she gets pregnant by him, but we can sell those lambs if we want to.  She came as a package deal when we bought our purebreds.  I intended to turn around and sell her because she wasn't the purebred I wanted.  But then, of course, we really liked her and now cannot part with her.  She is different and feisty in her own little personality!  I don't want to keep my ram with my main flock year round because then I can't safely enjoy my animals.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2012)

We have a small flock and except during lambing time and when the lambs are still young, our ram is with our flock the whole time.  We did make a good strong fenced in area for the ram when lambing is close and while the lambs are still young and we keep our so far barren ewe with him in there.  He still can nose to nose with the rest of the flock and seems happy and content.  

One night we didn't lock up the shed divider door and in the morning he was in with the ewes with newborns and there wasn't a problem, but we still separated them right away.  He's still young and not an agressive fellow.

Once the lambs are bigger we put them in all together again until the next lambing season.  We do plan to add onto our shed, but in the mean time we're doing the best we can.  This spring is when we hope to finish fencing the larger grazing pasture for them all...then when we can will add onto the shed as our flock grows and make more room for when the ram and friend are separated.

If we win the lottery, which will be never since we don't buy lottery tickets...LOLOL...we will build a real barn, but not holding my breath on that one.


----------

